# wayfire minimize button



## Alain De Vos (Nov 13, 2021)

Is it possible to have minimize buttons in the decoration of windows using wayfire (wayland) ?

[ PS: Totally unrelated. I found something cool. Starting sway and launching wf-panel.]


----------



## qiu3344 (Nov 14, 2021)

Wayfire uses the xdg-decoration protocol. This means clients have the choice to draw their own decorations or tell the compositor to draw them for them. If a window does not have a minimize button then it probably draws it's own decorations, so it's a upstream issue or a intended design choice.

Luckily Wayfire has an option to disable CSD(client side decorations) and use SSD(server side decorations) instead like this:


```
core.preferred_decoration_mode = server
```

Also, make sure that you didn't disable the minimize buttons elsewhere in the config.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 2, 2022)

core.preferred_decoration_mode = server
shows the 3 buttons.
But after minimize the window is lost unless i launch a bar like sfwbar.


----------

